# Dry Skin/Itchy & Vitamins



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

Heya. Georgia has been having horribly dry skin lately. She just itches all over and when I scratch for her it is white powdery flaky skin all down her back etc. So I bought a vitamin with omega 3 & 6 fatty acids as well as Excel Puppy Multi Vitamin. Do these sound ok?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Dry Skin/Itchy & Vitamins*

Do you have a humidifier in the house? It will help everyone! What diet is she eating? If you feed a good quality food, and supplement w/salmon or fish oil and vitamin e the coat should be very nice. If your pup's coat is changing, it may be part of the problem. Mixing multi vitamins may cause too much of certain ones, so I would be careful.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with Sonny, I have switched him back to what his foster mom had him on which was a fish and potato blend and within 1 day his itching has almost ceased it is amazing.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

We are going thru the same thing. Sarge is close to 9 months and is eating Exclusive chicken for large breed. Was at vet a few wks back and he gave us 3V caps-fish oil suppliment, we put it in his food. He was orginally on Royal Cain,but we could not find it anywhere for along time. (Stores said no deliveries). He has dry skin. . . Flakes! We have a humidifier and I brush him. It looks like he has drandruff. No itchy ears (looks good) or eyes. This started in November, after being on this food since July. I did not think it could be the food after 3 months. So frustrating!


----------



## PlatinumEq (Mar 13, 2007)

If you can get a Rx from your Dr... Clobex Lotion works great!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Dry Skin/Itchy & Vitamins*

Sometimes dandruff can be caused by stress. Apple Cider Vinegar may help.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.hundmeister.com/acvbenefit.htm
^^^Benefits of ACV^^


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

those sound ok. but I would try a skin and coat oatmeal formula shampoo, also look for any fleas. Also Derm Caps ES from Foster and Smith work really well!!!!!


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

My dogs coat was in very poor condition when I got her. Dry brittle, shedding, flakey, you name it. Basicly from poor eating habit & stress a trainer friend recommened K-9 Show Stopper. Now this is one amazing supplement and she never misses a meal anymore. I am sure the CANIDAE helps too. 
It's the best coat supplement I have ever used and I thought I had tried them all in 30 years. 

http://www.k9power.com/k9_show_stopper.php


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Another good supplement my dogs LOVE the flavor of, and you just sprinkle over their food and add water to gravy it, is called Nupro. So easy, they love it, with the Omega fats plus other good stuff.

Nupro Supplement (click here)


----------

